# bright/bold wearable lipstick for NC20



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to mac tomorrow and I really want to get one or two bright/bold lipsticks that are still wearable and not too crazy. 
I am NC15/20 and I have dark blonde hair and green eyes.

I really like lusters and cremesheens. I don't have any amplified cremes yet, but I think I would like those too. 
I also have fairly pigmented lips. 

any suggestions are appreciated! (oh, also, no purples, love the color but hate it for lips)


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2010)

Grab Morange if you can! I'm NW15 with green eyes too and it brings out my eyes so much


----------



## pdtb050606 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm NC20 blonde hair w/green eyes and I LOVE Up the Amp- I know it's purple but I pair it with Soar l/l and it goes more pink


----------



## LC (Apr 22, 2010)

Saint Germain, Up the Amp, Snob


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions! I'll check them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




any suggestions for more pinky colors (not viva glam gaga light pink but more of a dark/red/bright pink i guess?...not sure how to describe what I mean)


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2010)

What about Girl About Town? I'm lemming that really bad right now


----------



## kittykit (Apr 22, 2010)

My favourite pinks - Show Orchid (from Riveting collection), Full Fuchsia (both are PRO and Amplified Creme) and Petals & Peacocks (Amplified).


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 22, 2010)

Pink Nouveau!! Can't believe it's not been mentioned, its gorgeous!

There's a few nice ones here:
http://i927.photobucket.com/albums/a...CN8775copy.jpg

I also like Pink Plaid, it's not BRIGHT bright, but lovely none the less. I think they are d/c it though (well this is what I was told at the London pro store, they didn't have any) I think you can still buy it online.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2010)

gril about town is an amazing hot pink lipstick but is also very wearable. plus check out crosswires which is a coral/pink lippie. very pretty also!


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm going to the mac store soon. Thank you for all of the suggestions! I'll check them all out and let you know what I end up with!


----------



## Meisje (Apr 22, 2010)

What about Viva Glam Cyndi?


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_What about Viva Glam Cyndi?_

 
haha I was planning on getting that today!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 22, 2010)

Vegas Volt


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 22, 2010)

Vegas Volt, Impassioned, Lustering, Lickable, Speak Louder are my suggestions!


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Vegas Volt, Impassioned, Lustering, Lickable, Speak Louder are my suggestions!_

 
I ended up with speak louder! I really like it.
At the counter I was between speak louder and lustering. They looked pretty much exactly the same when i swatched them on my hand so I just went with the cremesheen b/c I have quite a few lusters. 
Do you know if they look any different on the lips?

I also liked chatterbox so I might get that next time. (i'm planning on a big birthday haul in a little over a month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Door (Apr 23, 2010)

I have both Speak louder and Lustering. They look pretty much the same on my lips. Speak louder is more opaque, but they still look more or less the same.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 23, 2010)

Chatterbox
Girl About Town
Pink Nouveau
Show Orchid
Violetta
Lickable
Lustering
Hollywood Nights LE
Petals & Peacocks LE
Gladiola LE


----------



## MissMac27 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm NC20 with red hair and hazel eyes and I love FanFare! On me it is a bright but wearable pink. To tone it down sometimes i layer a bit of it on top of Hue and it looks great. HTH!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 25, 2010)

Petals & Peacocks l/s 
True Babe l/g 

Both still on Nordstrom.com. 
True Babe is a lipglass, but it's quite bold hot pink, and surprisingly wearable.


----------



## iluvmac (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbshinyfuzzy* 

 
_I ended up with speak louder! I really like it.
At the counter I was between speak louder and lustering. They looked pretty much exactly the same when i swatched them on my hand so I just went with the cremesheen b/c I have quite a few lusters. 
Do you know if they look any different on the lips?

I also liked chatterbox so I might get that next time. (i'm planning on a big birthday haul in a little over a month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 
Yes, they're quite similar, except for texture. Maybe Lustering is a little bit cooler. I'm glad my suggestion was useful!


----------

